# Unusual Pets I rescued!



## cheylan (Jan 28, 2013)

Im not sure if this is the right fourm to post this, so if its not im sorry. still new to this! hehe
I have Two stories of unusual pets that i have managed to rescue this last summer.
first was a BAT!! I rescued the bat towards the end of summer when it was starting to get cold.
I went outside to take out the trash, when out of no were i hear this strange Squeak noise...so i looked around listening for the 
noise to see were it was coming from, I walk over to the deck and look into the pool and what do i see? a small bat drowning 
it looked so helpless trying to use its wings to claw its way out so i get a pool net and sweep him out..but he wouldn't fly he was shivering
so i got a blow dryer and dried him off. 20min after sitting there he flew away! 

second thing i managed to rescue was a baby hummingbird! I was sitting outside when i seen a small hummingbird fall from a tree...it was lying in the tall grass with its eyes closed seemed like it was resting. i got a ladder and looked in the tree for a nest but none was in it! so i got the baby bird which when i first got it was extremely tiny! I took her in and made her some hummingbird food/nectar...got some meal worms and crushed there inards into the nectar (gross i kno) then put her beak in it and she began drinking. after she drunk some i took her back outside i pushed her off my finger urging her to fly she took off flying ....i went in...about a hour later i glanced outside and she was back she was sitting on the back of a lawn chair! I sat and watched her for several min when i realized she wasn't leaving i walked out towards her and went to get her ... she didnt even try to fly away. I took her in Fed her again took her outside but this time she didn't want to fly ......so i got a bird cage and fixed her a nest in it put her food in there i would set the cage outside close to the hummingbird feeders so she could see the other hummers after i had taken care of her for about 2 1/2 weeks she had gotten alot bigger then she had been i sat her on the hummingbird feeder and she took right off i seen her many times after she was free shed come to the feeder to feed. i knew it was her bc she was still very small compared to the normal sized ones!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw, that is so cute with the humming bird.

My grandma feeds the humming birds and they have became so used to her that they will sit on their window if their feeder is out of nectar, and when they moved across the rode the same humming birds moved to where they moved to. They've had this male who's been there for I want to say 5 to 8 years, which from what I've heard the longest humming bird on record was 12 years old, most only make it to 3 or 5. Though there is one species that has been known to live to 10, so, I'm not with humming bird species.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow! What awesome experiences! I like bats; they remind me of rats a little bit.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I had a bat in my room one time! I was just hanging out on my bed & kept hearing a shuffling behind my dresser...there was something inside a gift bag I had behind it, I called my fam thinking it was a mouse (I was a lot younger back then!). My dad grabs the bag & turns it upside down & we hear this ear piercing shriek! My fam all freaks out & runs away terrified, my dad lifts up the bag & its a little bat!We were all pretty shocked! My dad takes it & releases it outside & it flew away unharmed.Next thing, my dad checks the attic & there were no other bats...so just a one time random incident that I will never forget!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow that's pretty cool! Being able to even see a humming bird up close is a rarity.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

That's awesome about the hummingbird! And it even perches on your finger, oooooh, so jealous! I love birdwatching, and I get glimpses of hummingbirds often, but owning one would be the absolute best!!!!

We rescued a baby quail once, but we had to let him go once his wing healed up.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

You are such a sweet person!!!! God bless


----------

